# Winch stuck in Free-spool



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok here's what happened. 

I was out pushing some snow piles back making room for the next storm. I got the winch bound up too tight and it would not move. All it would do is click. I was able to get the pin out of the cable hook and drop the plow. I was then able to unbind the cable. I put the winch in free spool and decided I would pull most of the cable and rewind it all nice and neat. When I tried to get it out of free spool it wouldn't come out. after playing with it a few minutes it finally caught and I started reeling in the cable. I got a few feet in and the winch jumped back to free spool on it's own. I tried playing with it but no luck getting it to catch again. Any suggestions? 

The winch is a 3000 lb. TACH that I bought off of eBay probably 5 years ago. This is the first problem I ever had with it. 


Thanks in advance 
Mike 
__________________


----------



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

Found the problem.

I got her apart and found the problem. There is a what I am calling a cover for the gears. This is located right where the spool assembly meets the motor. It covers the gears and has a hole in the center. Well that cover is now in pieces and one of the gears has some broken teeth. 

Off to find a new winch before the next snow storm.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

MotoAlliance is a sponsor on the site. Great product, great service


----------

